As a developer, do you ever feel burnt out? what do you do to avoid/recover - throwaway_burnt
======
PragmaticPulp
My biggest takeaway from recovering from burnout is this:

There is a lot of bad burnout-related advice and discussion on the internet.
Be careful about where you get your advice.

Specifically: A lot of the burnout-related discussion on the internet is from
people who are currently dealing with burnout. Burnout generates a lot of
feelings of anger, resentment, and helplessness, and this is reflected in the
writings of people in the midst of burnout. Consume too much of this material,
and you'll find yourself moving deeper into burnout rather than getting
better. If you find yourself thinking things like "burnout is inevitable" or
"everyone is burned out in today's world" or "there is no cure for burnout"
then you've gone off track.

The key is to identify burnout-related advice that is more reinforcing than
helpful, and to ignore it. You need to immerse yourself in advice that helps
with stress resilience, time management, emotion management, self-awareness,
and gradually regaining your sense of control over your life.

To that end: You want to add variety to your life. Social interaction, new
hobbies, new exercises, traveling to new destinations. If you find yourself
thinking you don't have time or energy to do that, you've got it backward. You
can't afford to not do this. Socializing, exercising, and other activities
will give you extra energy and time, not deplete it.

You also need to work on stress management and emotion management. Some people
have good success with therapy, others enjoy meditation, and others find that
simple journaling or talking it out with friends is enough to regain control.
The important thing is to understand your own emotions, your own triggers, and
start to understand how you can shape and influence your mood.

Consider switching things up at work. Transferring to a new team or moving to
a different company is a nice way to hit the reset button on the drudgery of
your accumulated responsibilities. A clean slate and some new faces can go a
long way toward rebooting your burnout. If you're overwhelmed or buried at
work, take control of the situation and request additional headcount to
normalize the workload. Learn the art of pushing back on management.

